# help finding a newer truck/plow



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

hi everyone, this is a rather lengthy question but here goes...im looking to buy a new truck and plow setup. i currently have an 83 chevy k10 shortbed with 7'6" fisher...my driveway is forked and both have somewhat steep inclines...the truck is great, but it is manual and is constantly in need of repair. im looking for a newer truck/plow setup so my dad can use it when i'm in college. any suggestions? im looking for an automatic, 4WD, not too expensive, and reliable truck with probably the same size plow b/c it still takes a while to do both drives. is any brand of truck better equipped for residential plowing? i'd probably stick with a fisher because that's all i know lol or are there better, cheaper options? are the new setups harder to fix yourself? would i need to do anything to a newer truck in order to ensure reliability in terms of plowing? when is the best time to buy a truck/plow? i'd probably get one already hooked up since it's cheaper and easier unless otherwise directed. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

If i were you I would get the same thing you have only newer. A 1500 with a 7.5 plow and the plow prep package. I would look for something with a plow already on it just to make it easier. any truck will do (chevy ford dodge). I also prefer fisher but thats your choice. as far as cheaper plows yes they are out there but they are probably not better. I think the fisher boss etc. are all around the same price


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Your budget is the determining factor here.

For $30K you could go all brand new (truck & plow).

For $1K you could get something similar to what you have now.

I think it's a safe bet to say you're somewhere between those 2 numbers.

What are you looking to spend?

jp


----------



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

i'm looking to spend up to $9,000-10,000 b/c it is a secondary vehicle...i would like it to be a safe "daily" driver, but also perform well for yard work and plowing. anything with less headaches than what i have now lol. what size engine is good? i have a v8 350 now and it seems to burn quite a bit of gas.


----------



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

also...one last thing...is there a specific model year(s) that are especially good for plowing for ford, chevy, or dodge? axles, suspension, anything like that? thanks


----------



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

anyone please??


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I have a couple trucks with lower milage


----------



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

hey plowman...some trucks hmm...what do you have?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

1997 chevy 1500 short bed loaded very clean 90k 6,500 located in Danbury

2000 chevy 2500 4x4 with utility body its a work truck 61k miles aprox auto

Chevy 3500 plow truck 8’ fisher plow automatic p/s a/c mileage just over 100k $7500.

3500 dually is loaded has just over 100k is a td price is $8900.00

if you go back to around the first of january in the items for sale i have pics up of these trucks


----------



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

hey plowman...the one i'd be interested in would be the 1500...does it come with a plow? any pics of that? there weren't any in the sale post. thanks.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

im gonna call to see if i can get those pics emailed to mre i cant remeber if it has a plow but next door to my friends dealer is full service curtis dealer thats what i put on my truck


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

can you give me your email i have a few photos of this truck


----------



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

[email protected]


----------



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

are there any major problems that arise from a 1500 plowing for each model (chevy, dodge, ford) it is safer to go with a 2500 or f-250 for only my driveway and maybe one other? thanks.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

If your just doing a little plowing like resi's and a few parking lots, a 1/2 ton truck will be fine. Every truck has pluses and minuses. Get what is best for you.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

a 1500 is fine i know people who still use jeeps


----------

